# régionalisme



## Mauricet

Parlant d'une expression qui selon lui ne serait pas en usage dans tout l'espace francophone, quelqu'un dit :





> Bon, ça doit compter comme un *régionalisme*...je crois pas que ce soit très usité hors France.


Ma question porte sur le sens précis (linguistique) de "régionalisme". Voici la définition, suivie d'un exemple d'emploi, donnée par le TLFi (CNRTL) :





> *D. −* _LING._ Mot, tour, locution particuliers à une région déterminée. Synon. vieilli _provincialisme. __Un  régionalisme linguistique est un écart de langage (phonétique,  grammatical ou lexical) qui oppose une partie de l'espace français au  reste du domaine et *plus précisément à la fraction du domaine  linguistique dont fait partie la capitale du pays*_ (Tuaillon, _Région. Vourey_, 1983, p. 2).


Je me demande donc s'il est bien exact de considérer la France comme une "région" au même titre que la Picardie ou le Congo belge pour parler de "régionalisme". Auquel cas ce serait la définition donnée plus haut qui en serait un, de _régionalisme_ ...


----------



## yannalan

Opposer la capitale au rest en'a pas beaucoup de sens,il y a des régionalismes parisiens ou banlieusards.
Pour moi c'est une façon de parler qui n'est pas universelle dans l'espace francophone.


----------



## Marie3933

Certes, Mauricet, la personne que vous citez s’est sans doute mal exprimée ; elle aurait dû dire : « … usité en français standard / dans tout le pays / ailleurs que dans cette région ». Car, en parlant de la langue française et de l’espace francophone, non, on ne considère pas l’ensemble de la France comme une région (le territoire français comporte d’ailleurs 3 grandes zones linguistiques). Sinon, on parlerait de « _francismes_ », comme on parle de québécismes ou de belgicismes. Et les faits de langue considérés comme des « _francismes_ » seraient des emplois particuliers par rapport à quel standard ?

Par ailleurs, la définition de Tuaillon – citée comme exemple d’emploi et non comme définition du mot vedette (je doute fort que les auteurs du _Trésor_ y adhèrent) – est très tendancieuse et discutable, comme s’il n’existait de régionalismes que dans la langue française ! Sans parler de l’observation de yannalan à propose des parisianismes. Je ne m’y référerais certainement pas.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

On peut lire la phrase initiale non comme une définition de _régionalisme_ (qui semblerait être "une expression peu usitée hors de France"), mais comme une conclusion sur un certain régionalisme français (= d'une des régions de France) qui, en tant que régionalisme, sera peu utilisé hors de sa région et donc a fortiori hors de France.
Dans l'absolu, un régionalisme n'est pas même nécessairement français : il y a des régionalismes dans tous les pays francophones.


----------



## Mauricet

Oublions la définition de Tuaillon, dont il faudrait probablement connaître le contexte pour juger de sa pertinence. Il y a ce _synonyme vieilli_ "provincialisme". Il me semble déraisonnable de considérer implicitement la France entière comme une "province" de la francophonie : elle en est le centre (avec la Suisse romande et la Wallonie), et la langue qui y est parlée fait référence pour les variétés qui se sont formées par essaimage en Amérique et en Afrique.





> Pour moi c'est une façon de parler qui n'est pas universelle dans l'espace francophone.


Cette définition me semble trop large. Si par exemple les Sénégalais disent "essencerie" au lieu de "station-service", dira-t-on que cette dernière expression est un "régionalisme" de la partie non-africaine de la francophonie ??





> Et les faits de langue considérés comme des « _francismes_ » seraient des emplois particuliers par rapport à quel standard ?


C'est la bonne question !

Les _parisianismes_ sont des formes qui ne sont pas d'usage dans l'ensemble de la France hors Paris (et sa banlieue, tout de même, voire dans dans des milieux "parisiens" qui peuvent se trouver n'importe où ...). On devrait pouvoir les appeler (contre Tuaillon) des régionalismes, je pense.


----------



## Mauricet

JeanDeSponde said:


> On peut lire la phrase initiale non comme une définition de _régionalisme_ (qui semblerait être "une expression peu usitée hors de France"), mais comme une conclusion sur un certain régionalisme français (= d'une des régions de France) qui, en tant que régionalisme, sera peu utilisé hors de sa région et donc a fortiori hors de France.


Mea culpa. J'aurais dû préciser mieux le contexte : ça se trouve ici, post #7. Il s'agit de "mettre à plat" dans un sens qui est courant en français de France sans être compris au Canada.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Que la France soit considérée comme une _région_ de la francophonie, surtout depuis le Canada, ne me choque pas...!

La définition de Tuaillon (1983) est, pour moi, pleine de non-dits :

_...un écart de langage qui oppose une partie de l'*espace français* au  reste du domaine_
Il dit _l'espace français_, et non _l'espace *du* français_, comme s'il excluait l'espace non français (la francophonie large).

..._dont fait partie la capitale* du *pays__
"*Du*"_, défini, ne peut se référer qu'à un seul pays — la France (_espace français_)

Stricto sensu, pour Tuaillon, le français est la langue parlée à Paris, et toute déviance est un régionalisme.

Cela me rappelle les hoquets de l'astronomie qui placèrent "naturellement" la terre au centre du système solaire, puis le système solaire au centre de l'univers...


----------



## Mauricet

> Que la France soit considérée comme une _région_ de la francophonie, surtout depuis le Canada, ne me choque pas...!


En soi, moi non plus ! Mais _régionalisme_, c'est autre chose, ça parle d'un écart à une norme. Et qu'on le veuille ou non, la norme du français, c'est la variété parlée en France, notamment en _région_ parisienne.

En fait, je crois que la bonne interprétation de la phrase "ça doit compter comme un régionalisme", c'est que la méconnaissance canadienne de "mettre à plat" est un régionalisme négatif canadien : une tournure du français général qui n'est pas comprise dans une _région_ particulière, comme _marron_ (la couleur) ignoré des Suisses romands ...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je suis beaucoup plus relativiste que ça : le fait de dire _il doit y avoir une norme [unique]_ est un postulat qui n'apporte rien au débat.
C'est comme dire _il doit y avoir un centre à l'univers_.
La norme du français parlé en France est, de facto, le français de Paris (cf la prononciation des dictionnaires), mais la norme au Québec n'est pas du tout la même, et est tout aussi valide.
La norme de l'anglais est-elle l'anglais de la reine, ou l'anglais américain...? Les anglo-saxons, eux, ne réfléchissent pas vraiment en terme de norme.
Que nous apporte notre jacobinisme...?


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> Que la France soit considérée comme une _région_ de la francophonie, surtout depuis le Canada, ne me choque pas...!


Moi non plus. C'est d'ailleurs cohérent avec la définition de _région_ (TLFi) :


> A. Portion de territoire ou d'espace géographique.
> 1. Portion de territoire plus ou moins  étendue et délimitée, formant  une unité constituée soit par sa  situation, son climat ou son paysage  naturel, soit par son économie,  soit par son histoire et ses caractères  humains ou ethnologiques.


Toutefois, pour pouvoir parler de _régionalisme_ dans ce cas, il faut que ce soit une spécificité (presque) exclusivement française/hexagonale. S'il s'agit d'un « régionalisme négatif », pour reprendre l'expression de Mauricet, je ne l'emploierais pas.



Mauricet said:


> Mais _régionalisme_,  c'est autre chose, ça parle d'un écart à une norme. Et qu'on le veuille  ou non, la norme du français, c'est la variété parlée en France,  notamment en _région_ parisienne.


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. À mon sens, la norme est la base commune à toute la France et  en particulier à la moitié nord, où la langue d'oïl est née. Comme il existe des parisianismes, le français parlé à Paris ne peut à lui seul être considéré comme la référence absolue.


Mauricet said:


> comme _marron_ (la couleur) ignoré des Suisses romands ...


Ah bon ! Première nouvelle…


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> Mauricet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Et qu'on le veuille ou non, la norme du français, c'est la variété parlée en France, notamment en _région_ parisienne.
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. À mon sens, la norme est la base commune à toute la France et  en particulier à la moitié nord, où la langue d'oïl est née.
Click to expand...

Cela signifie-t-il pour vous que la norme du français, _même au Québec_, est le français de France, et même d'oïl ?
Si le français de France est la norme québécoise, c'est lui qu'il faudrait y enseigner.
Si l'on y enseigne le français du Québec (ce qui me paraît logique et souhaitable), que devient la notion de norme ? A quoi sert-elle ?


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> Cela signifie-t-il pour vous que la norme du français, _même au Québec_, est le français de France, et même d'oïl ?


Non, bien sûr. Tout est question de point de vue : par rapport à l'ensemble de la francophonie, c'est le français de France qui fait foi ; par rapport au Canada, c'est le québécois qui prévaut.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Mais le Canada (français) fait partie de la francophonie. Le français de France y fait donc foi, mais le québécois y prévaut...?
La question _A quoi sert la notion de norme pour le français ? _aurait-elle "à rien" comme réponse ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Personne n'a jamais _rejeté_ un terme ou expression pour cause de régionalisme : je n'ai vu que des _classifications_...

D'un point de vue étymologique, ne devrait-on pas, en France, parler de _provincialisme_ plutôt que de _régionalisme_, puisque _la province_ désigne "Le pays en dehors de la capitale (particulièrement en France)" (TLF) ?
De cette façon on excluerait les _régionalismes parisiens_, puisque, si norme il y a, c'est celle de la région parisienne, et un régionalisme normatif serait un oxymore...


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> La question _A quoi sert la notion de norme pour le français ? _aurait-elle "à rien" comme réponse ?


Non, elle aurait pour réponse de servir de base aux apprenants du français. Mais je suis bien d'accord que cette norme est en partie arbitraire et artificielle…


----------



## Mauricet

Pour "marron", qui n'était peut-être pas le meilleur exemple de "régionalisme négatif" :





			
				http://andre.thibault.pagesperso-orange.fr/ThibaultAberystwyth.pdf said:
			
		

> 4. Le cas de brun vs marron
> Pour un locuteur québécois ou suisse romand, marron comme adjectif de couleur est
> plutôt inusité et senti comme un emprunt occasionnel au français de France. C’est un cas
> typique, à notre sens, de régionalisme négatif.


Le concept même de "régionalisme" a quelque chose de politiquement incorrect, en ce qu'il *suppose* une norme. Mais cette norme varie selon les contextes d'emploi du mot : dans le texte de Tuaillon, il s'agit probablement uniquement de l'espace français, et c'est la région parisienne qui définit la norme. Dans un contexte francophone global, *si* on parle de régionalisme (ce qui n'est pas très malin, à mon sens), la norme ne peut être que le français de France, pour des raisons massives d'antériorité historique et de nombre de locuteurs natifs. La situation de l'anglais ou de l'espagnol est évidemment très différente ...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> Non, elle aurait pour réponse de servir de base aux apprenants du français.


Là je suis tout à fait d'accord. Enseigner d'abord un français PGCD, compris à peu près partout, et qui donnera par la suite la possibilité d'appréhender les différences locales / régionales / provinciales / nationales.


----------



## Mauricet

Intéressant. À condition que ce français commun à toutes les variétés soit lui-même une langue.

Mais alors, les objections se pressent en foule ! Comment appellera-t-on les chaussures, en français PGCD, si les Québécois disent "soulier" ? Et si une variété exige l'imparfait du subjonctif alors qu'une autre le prohibe, devra-t-on éviter d'avoir à choisir ?

À tout prendre, il me semble plus raisonnable que chaque français national soit enseigné, avec une ouverture organisée aux autres variétés par la littérature, les journaux, la chanson, le cinéma et les séries télé. Je crois que ça se fait, d'ailleurs. Un peu. Chaque locuteur acquerrait un français à trois niveaux : le commun ("PGCD"), le national, et le mondial ("PPCM" ? ce qui se dit quelque part en francophonie). Et "régionalisme" irait reposer en paix dans les poubelles de l'Histoire des mots ...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Mauricet said:


> Comment appellera-t-on les chaussures, en français PGCD, si les Québécois disent "soulier"


La norme n'a pas à être la même en France (_chaussure_) et au Canada (_soulier_). La norme doit être celle du centre de gravité le plus proche...


----------



## yannalan

Disons que je comprendrais assez qu'un américain des USA apprenne d'abord le français le plus proche, celui du Québec, où il  a le plus de chances d'aller. Après il pourra s'adapter.


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> La norme n'a pas à être la même en France (_chaussure_) et au Canada (_soulier_). La norme doit être celle du centre de gravité le plus proche...


Je suis d'accord que la norme n'a pas à être la même partout, mais ce n'est pas forcément la plus proche qui est la plus judicieuse. Tout est affaire de contexte, je pense. Si un canadien anglophone désire passer une année en Belgique et qu'il veuille apprendre le français avant de s'y rendre, quelle norme doit-il prendre en compte ? la québécoise ? la belge ? la française ? Pour moi, c'est la norme mondiale, donc française, qui importe pour lui, _a fortiori_ s'il est débutant. Mais évidemment, si ce même canadien décide de s'installer au Québec, c'est la norme québécoise que je lui recommanderais d'apprendre.


----------



## pointvirgule

Euh, c'est quoi une chaussure ?


----------

